# The Land of The Kings Hotel



## MCrosbie (Apr 15, 2013)

Whilst on a recent short visit to Cyprus, i thought it would be rude not to take in some of the local derp. only one internal as the place was tight  

The pics..




http://www.flickr.com/photos/leic_urban_xp/8648950902/ by Martin Crosbie




http://www.flickr.com/photos/leic_urban_xp/8648921290/ by Martin Crosbie




http://www.flickr.com/photos/leic_urban_xp/8648948616/ by Martin Crosbie




http://www.flickr.com/photos/leic_urban_xp/8647835685/ by Martin Crosbie




Arches by Martin Crosbie




Boot by Martin Crosbie




Pool by Martin Crosbie


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 15, 2013)

That sums Cyprus up!great pics


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 15, 2013)

Cool, n ice to see something a bit different!


----------



## steve2109 (Apr 15, 2013)

looks good that my friend, top marks


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 16, 2013)

Wow. is that in the exclusion zone then or economic dereliction?


----------

